# Pics of my 89 Pulsar



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*This is my beloved beast. Just a few pics to give you an idea. You can see more on my website*_


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

nice and clean i like it !!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

WOW ! that one nice looking pulsar !


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*Thanks guys, it's one of the few heavily modded Pulsar's on the planet.*_


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

real nice pular man


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

looking good... I definately would be proud to own that... any pics of the nx?


----------



## NX EXA (Mar 17, 2003)

_*For now the NX is stock minus the NX 2000 side skirts I just put on yesterday. My only other mod on it are hyper white headlight and front marker lights. I've only had the car a few months.*_

NX pics


----------

